# Smallest tip other than $0.00



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

What is the smallest tip you got other than not tip.

Last night had a PAX tip me $0.05 in app.


----------



## daviceras (Aug 8, 2017)

$0.50


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

$0.36. Though that's a lot of money in rupees.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

A penny once.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> Last night had a PAX tip me $0.05 in app.


I wonder if they weren't looking at the decimal points and meant to tip $5.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

That was more than likely the case. But the PAX failing at observation doesn't help me feel good about our future generations.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a guy toss some change at me. Like he wanted me to go after it like a starving child from the third-world hole that he came from. I should have taken a picture of it and requested a clean up fee.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I had a guy toss some change at me. Like he wanted me to go after it like a starving child from the third-world hole that he came from. I should have taken a picture of it and requested a clean up fee.


I would've reported his ass for being disrespectful. I don't care if it was Olivia Munn in dental floss, don't treat me me like your effing peasant.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The app either shouldn't even let pax tip less than a buck, or should allow the tip to go through but give the driver the ability to one-star the pax.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

A penny and that was inadvertent .


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

A French tickler count?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

A PAX proudly presented me with a to-go container with a half eaten meal from Claim Jumper as "my tip".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> I would've reported his ass for being disrespectful. I don't care if it was Olivia Munn in dental floss, don't treat me me like your effing peasant.


Some pax believe all Uber drivers are homeless or close to it. 
When they start talking that crap during a trip I mention that I am a computer systems engineer and was a principal computer systems engineer for the 17th largest corporation in the U.S. for close to 20 years before I retired. 
If that doesn't work, I mention several business trips to China...... 
This car you like so much is mine, and it is paid for.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> A PAX proudly presented me with a to-go container with a half eaten meal from Claim Jumper as "my tip".


Wow, thank you for gracing me with something that you have eaten and has your saliva on it.

I'm sorry but I am not going to eat something you half ate because Lord knows where your mouth has been.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ulikedew said:


> A French tickler count?


Only if it was not used......


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Only if it was not used......


It was half used wasn't it?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> It was half used wasn't it?


ick!



rbkg40 said:


> Wow, thank you for gracing me with something that you have eaten and has your saliva on it.
> 
> I'm sorry but I am not going to eat something you half ate because Lord knows where your mouth has been.


It is like "Hey, thanks for the body fluids folks". 
We see some winners.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Did you eat it? Give it to your dogs?


No, I dropped them off at a motel. As they were walking away I dumped it in the trash can at the office where they could see me tossing it. I held the container with two fingers for effect.


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Uberantman said:


> View attachment 231549


What's funny is that in the end Uber loses out on a transaction this small processing the tip.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> Only if it was not used......


 Still in box ended up giving it away to a couple. That turned into a 5.00 tip.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

i just sort of laughed and said cheap bastards know no boundries


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

edgar10841 said:


> i just sort of laughed and said cheap bastards know no boundries


They may or may not be cheap. I actually tipped an Uber driver on memorial day. There were astronomical suggestions offered where I only wanted to tip a dollar. I clicked other and the screen changed asking me how much I wanted to tip and I hit the one and was about to hit submit when I realized that it understood that as one cent. I fixed it to make it one dollar as I intended but it very well could have been a passenger who intended to tip one dollar but due to Ubers poor user interface you got one cent instead.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> i just sort of laughed and said cheap bastards know no boundries


You were smart with the pool.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> What is the smallest tip you got other than not tip.
> 
> Last night had a PAX tip me $0.05 in app.





reg barclay said:


> I wonder if they weren't looking at the decimal points and meant to tip $5.


I left a waitress a 12 cent tip by accident earlier today on pay at the table ipad type pay thing.

I had to go to Walgreen's buy a drink, get cash back, drive back to the restaurant, argue with my son to get him to go inside the restaurant and tip our waitress.

It was quite the pain in the ass. I so miss cash!



RockinEZ said:


> A PAX proudly presented me with a to-go container with a half eaten meal from Claim Jumper as "my tip".


Gross! I has a guy offer me a half eaten meal once, lamb, potato and some vegetable medley.. it was all partially eaten. He seemed offend that I didn't take it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I left a waitress a 12 cent tip by accident earlier today on pay at the table ipad type pay thing.
> 
> I had to go to Walgreen's buy a drink, get cash back, drive back to the restaurant, argue with my son to get him to go inside the restaurant and tip our waitress.
> 
> ...


Suuure thank you. Next available time, chuck it.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Gross! I has a guy offer me a half eaten meal once, lamb, potato and some vegetable medley.. it was all partially eaten. He seemed offend that I didn't take it.


If he was offended that you didn't take his half-eaten meal, tells me that he couldn't care less about you or whether you actually ate it. He was wanting to get rid of it, pass it on to you for disposal. When you declined his 'delicious' offer, he then had to carry it to the next trash can he came across.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

$0.01
May be they though it is $1



RockinEZ said:


> A PAX proudly presented me with a to-go container with a half eaten meal from Claim Jumper as "my tip".


May be it was for the dogs in your avatar!


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Had a pax give me half his coffee, he had a second empty cup, he poured half from the cup he was drinking from into the empty cup and insisted that I take it.

I set it in my console cup holder, left it there until I dropped him off. After the drop off at a business I locate a dumpster out back, toss the coffee and cup in the dumpster. 

I noticed a spill of coffee on my rear seat about the size of a quarter. Took the two pictures Uber requires for a cleaning fee then cleaned it up. 

Requested a cleaning fee from Uber, got one for $20. That was probably the most expensive cup of coffee he ever gave away.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ulikedew said:


> A French tickler count?


Used or still packaged?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I got this after I reported and one-starred an already-drunk-at-7:30-p.m-on-a-Friday-night middleaged pig who thought it was perfectly OK to try to get in my car with a full Solo cup of something that smelled like it could peel the paint off a ship. I thought about going back to her house and leaving a penny and an AA pamphlet at her door, but ended up just telling Uber to give it back to her.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

About a year ago I got a $0.02 tip from a passenger it made me so mad that I contacted customer support and told them to refund the passenger $0.02 and they actually did.lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Xmikem1967x said:


> About a year ago I got a $0.02 tip from a passenger it made me so mad that I contacted customer support and told them to refund the passenger $0.02 and they actually did.lol


I just spit beer on my monitor. 
Good job!


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

Hell yeah, disrespect me and they get it right back. Of course they got a 1 Star also, lol. Funny...... They still didn't rate me lol


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had several that were less than a buck, a few $0.50. Even had one odd ball today, $7.08.

What's that 8 cents for?

One lady cleaned out her purse of pocket change. She left a first date, early, while he was in the bathroom (it's okay to laugh). Admitted she didn't have money, and felt bad. We commiserated about her bad first date while she scratched together what was around $0.39 in nickels and pennies.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I wonder if they weren't looking at the decimal points and meant to tip $5.


I think it might be an Uber glitch putting the decimal point in the wrong place.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ulikedew said:


> A French tickler count?


I see you received your tube of lube from Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> i just sort of laughed and said cheap bastards know no boundries


There it is! I knew someone had posted a ONE cent tip!!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The lowest tip I ever received was -$30.00. Before he left the car he said Bold Ava in the 3rd race at Santa Anita.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

$1

Got it last night from a couple ?? Georgians. 

It’s ok, the 20 year old blonde had nice thighs and a skirt short enough to see her magic kingdom and sexy teacher glasses.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Last night I had 4 people give tips in the 20-80c range. Aka letting me keep the literal coin change.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I received a one-cent tip one time from a group of drunk wenches that were butt-hurt that I wrote them up for cracking open beers during the trip. Despite having video, non-thinking low-IQ Rohit "reached out to" the pax to complete his "investigation" and got me re-rated from 5 to 1 stars. Fargin' icehole. Bastige.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> There it is! I knew someone had posted a ONE cent tip!!


You want another one?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I got two bananas last week. They were ripe! Really good ??


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

rbkg40 said:


> What is the smallest tip you got other than not tip.
> 
> Last night had a PAX tip me $0.05 in app.


I deliberately gave another driver .1 cent, because he offered me a bottle of water.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mine was $1. But some people have the nerve to leave $.01 ??‍♀. I would be so embarrassed.



Chorch said:


> I got two bananas last week. They were ripe! Really good ??


I would have loved that. Especially while driving when I tend to have a hard time taking a break to eat.



Cary Grant said:


> I received a one-cent tip one time from a group of drunk wenches that were butt-hurt that I wrote them up for cracking open beers during the trip. Despite having video, non-thinking low-IQ Rohit "reached out to" the pax to complete his "investigation" and got me re-rated from 5 to 1 stars. Fargin' icehole. Bastige.


Excuse me sir. I am from customer service and we heard your complaint regarding our highly requested employee Rohit. We have completed our investigation and decided to remove the .01 tip for your convenience. Hopefully this helps. Please always feel free to reach out to our team anytime so we can continue to provide excellent service.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Mine was $1. But some people have the nerve to leave $.01 ??‍♀. I would be so embarrassed.
> 
> 
> I would have loved that. Especially while driving when I tend to have a hard time taking a break to eat.
> ...


Resolved ✅


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I got two bananas last week. They were ripe! Really good ??


Yeah... I'm not going to run with this one. :roflmao: :laugh:


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

$0.50 on a pool ride to the airport

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-do-customers-not-tip.338150/page-4#post-5183388


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Received a tip of $.02 picking up a pax from a $4.2 million home (checked on Zillow) and driving him 30 miles to the airport. Talked with his colleague of closing that deal for $60 million with some insurance company. No baggage needs to load, just got in and went. He talked on the phone the whole time so it wasn't even from our conversation.


----------

